# TGV breaks its own world speed record (again)...



## jamesontheroad (Feb 15, 2007)

This broke earlier this week in France, but hasn't yet percolated very far outside the country. During high speed trials east of Paris this week, a specially configured TGV unit of two locomotives and three cars broke the existing speed record for a traditional train (held by an earlier generation TGV), and travelled at a sustained 343mph. Rumours circulating here in the local (Strasbourg) media predict that another attempt will be made before the TGV Est Européen (Paris - Strasbourg) opens in June, perhaps getting closer to the mythical 600km/h barrier, although this is pushing the limit of what the catenaries are known to be physically capable of supporting.

Other sources reported it in English here: http://www.google.co.uk/news?hl=en&ned...;ncl=1113618526



> *331MPH TRAIN SETS A RECORD*Source: http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/tm_headl...-name_page.html
> 
> A FRENCH train has broken its own world record by travelling at 331mph - a speed which would see it get from London to Edinburgh in just an hour.
> 
> ...


----------

